# Wolfe Rub Holiday Special



## LarryWolfe (Nov 30, 2006)

Wolfe Rub Holiday Specialâ€¦ 

What better way to spread Holiday cheer than with the Award winning Wolfe Rub Original and Wolfe Rub Bold BBQ rubs!??! 

For a very limited time, Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasonings, LLC is offering a special deal to the members of the BBQ-4-U Forum. Act now as time is of the essence and supplies are limited. 

The Deal: 

Buy 2 â€“ of the 1lb shakers of Wolfe Rub Original or Bold rub and receive an 8oz shaker of your choice ABSOLUTELY FREE!! Thatâ€™s right; your choice of the Original Wolfe Rub or the Bold and it is yours for FREE!! Just type in the comments section â€œBBQ-4-U Specialâ€


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks Larry!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 30, 2006)

Honey... where's my wallet?


----------



## Larry D. (Nov 30, 2006)

I like the other special better, for some reason.   [smilie=a_hrm.gif]


----------



## Jack W. (Nov 30, 2006)

Nice deal Larry. 

Thanks.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 2, 2006)

How do we know you will actually ship us the rub ? Oh, that's right........that was Fatz......   OK< I'm gonna buy some more as soon as I can remember my pay pal password!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 2, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> How do we know you will actually ship us the rub ? Oh, that's right........that was Fatz......   OK< I'm gonna buy some more as soon as I can remember my pay pal password!



FYI, you don't need a PayPal Account.  We take credit cards and checks as well.  Thanks Dave!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 2, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> Did you know that Ask-A-Butcher uses Wolfe Rub?
> 
> http://askabutcher.proboards42.com/inde ... 1163435764



That's pretty cool!!  Glad to see the word is spreading!!  Thanks BFD!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 2, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> Did you know that Ask-A-Butcher uses Wolfe Rub?
> 
> http://askabutcher.proboards42.com/inde ... 1163435764



I wonder if he knows about the holiday special? :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 2, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Burnt Food Dude":21wajutj]Did you know that Ask-A-Butcher uses Wolfe Rub?
> 
> [url="http://askabutcher.proboards42.com/index.cgi?board=bbq&action=display&thread=1163435764 said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 2, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo":276xi53p][quote="Burnt Food Dude":276xi53p]Did you know that Ask-A-Butcher uses Wolfe Rub?
> 
> [url="http://askabutcher.proboards42.com/index.cgi?board=bbq&action=display&thread=1163435764 said:
> 
> ...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 2, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe":1obhg9r0][quote="Nick Prochilo":1obhg9r0][quote="Burnt Food Dude":1obhg9r0]Did you know that Ask-A-Butcher uses Wolfe Rub?
> 
> [url="http://askabutcher.proboards42.com/index.cgi?board=bbq&action=display&thread=1163435764 said:
> 
> ...


----------



## cflatt (Dec 2, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo":hp9xtj1a][quote="Larry Wolfe":hp9xtj1a][quote="Nick Prochilo":hp9xtj1a][quote="Burnt Food Dude":hp9xtj1a]Did you know that Ask-A-Butcher uses Wolfe Rub?
> 
> [url="http://askabutcher.proboards42.com/index.cgi?board=bbq&action=display&thread=1163435764 said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 2, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo":1x7atrdz][quote="Larry Wolfe":1x7atrdz][quote="Nick Prochilo":1x7atrdz][quote="Burnt Food Dude":1x7atrdz]Did you know that Ask-A-Butcher uses Wolfe Rub?
> 
> [url="http://askabutcher.proboards42.com/index.cgi?board=bbq&action=display&thread=1163435764 said:
> 
> ...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 2, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe":3oke8d2h][quote="Nick Prochilo":3oke8d2h][quote="Larry Wolfe":3oke8d2h][quote="Nick Prochilo":3oke8d2h][quote="Burnt Food Dude":3oke8d2h]Did you know that Ask-A-Butcher uses Wolfe Rub?
> 
> [url="http://askabutcher.proboards42.com/index.cgi?board=bbq&action=display&thread=1163435764 said:
> 
> ...


----------



## cflatt (Dec 2, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe":3oke8d2h][quote="Nick Prochilo":3oke8d2h][quote="Larry Wolfe":3oke8d2h][quote="Nick Prochilo":3oke8d2h][quote="Burnt Food Dude":3oke8d2h]Did you know that Ask-A-Butcher uses Wolfe Rub?
> 
> [url="http://askabutcher.proboards42.com/index.cgi?board=bbq&action=display&thread=1163435764 said:
> 
> ...


----------

